# Pickled Eggs - Salt & Sugar?



## Grime121 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m wanting to make some “old fashioned” pickled eggs. What sounds good to me is just white wine vinegar, some beets, red onions, and peppercorns. I’ll heat all of that up together on the stove, and then pour it on top of the peeled and boiled eggs, in a sanitized jar.

What I’m wondering is, a lot of pickled egg recipes also call for salt and/or sugar. I don’t want them to be sweet, though. So, should I include any salt and/or sugar, or am I ok with just the ingredients that I described? I like sour a lot, so I’m not too concerned about them being too sour/vinegary, but I also don’t want them to come out so sour that you can’t eat them....


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 9, 2020)

Sounds like a plan as long as they go into the fridge.
And yes on the salt.  I expect that will be needed.
No on the sugar.

I have only made pickled eggs with the left over brine from a jar of jalapenos.
Used some garlic and a couple hot peppers. Red ones for color.
I also added some Franks hot sauce.
Reusing the brine might be an issue?  I don't know.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2020)

How much sugar and vinegar are in the recipe? A little sugar can balance the flavor without making it too sweet. Mix it up, taste it and go from there. I would definitely use salt.


----------



## Grime121 (Dec 9, 2020)

I think it was a tablespoon of sugar for a dozen eggs? 2 liters of vinegar. I heard from someone else that there should be enough sweet in the beets to cover the sugar.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 9, 2020)

This is the way I make 'em .......
Eggs, Mom’s sweet Pickled
Ingredients
1 can (1 lb.) sm. whole beets
(un-drained)
1 c. cider vinegar
1/3 c. sugar
3whole cloves
3/4 tsp. salt
1/4 c. water
8 hard cooked eggs, shelled
2 1\2 tsp. minced garlic
Procedure
Empty beets and their liquid into small saucepan. Add vinegar, sugar, salt, garlic
and
cloves. Heat just until sugar dissolved. Cool to room temperature. Place eggs in
medium size bowl or jar. Pour in the beet mixture and add only enough water so
liquid
covers eggs. Cover and marinate IN THE REFRIGERATOR 2 or 3 days, stirring
 occasionally or inverting the jar several times to redden evenly.


----------



## Grime121 (Dec 9, 2020)

Do you find them to be sweet tasting at all with that recipe?


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 10, 2020)

Only slightly - You can cut back on the sugar if you find it's too sweet for you ... a friend of mine uses this recipe, but replaces the sugar with 2 TBL of Brown Sugar..... that's pretty good also !
My only detour from this recipe is that I don't use the water.... more vinegar instead...........


----------

